# My next wagon...800hp Hennessey CTS-V Wagon



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

http://velocityresource.com/HennesseyCTSVSportWagonImminent.aspx

800hp Twin-Turbo 6.2L V8

rear-wheel drive

6-speed manual

0-60 in about 3 seconds

top speed- 210 ? maybe more

And your kids and dog can ride along too

:str8pimpi

I can't wait...
____________


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

haha I wanna see some videos of it!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

There's plenty of videos of the sedan at their website.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CydnislN9pM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

no, I wanna see this [email protected] wagon!


----------



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

They haven't received one yet from Caddy....but Hennessey has confirmed its coming, and they are going to build it up

Pics, videos, and the whole lot should be here in 2-3 months


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd be wary of getting into anything with the Hennessey name.

His reputation is less than stellar down here and some of his public interaction with customers and potential customers online has been extraordinarily unprofessional and suspect.


----------



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

There's a better write up here with videos:

http://velocityresource.com/HennesseyCTSVSportWagon.aspx

Some of the photos :drool:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Ryan... said:


> no, I wanna see this [email protected] wagon!


ok...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OfGfWu2u1FA#!


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just get an E63 wagon and have it modded by Renntech


----------

